# New Holland T4.75



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Anyone familiar with the T4.75 model? I'm in the market for a new tractor and would like some unbiased opinions on this tractor. I believe they are offering a good deal on this tractor how ever I just want to be sure.
Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tractor looks nice, but only 64 pto horses......I would want more hp if I was buying a new tractor.....in haying I would never get less than a bare minimum of 80 pto hp. Just my thoughts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You didn't mention what you were going to be using this tractor for?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Tractor looks nice, but only 64 pto horses......I would want more hp if I was buying a new tractor.....in haying I would never get less than a bare minimum of 80 pto hp. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree with Mike--80 PTO HP minimum if you're doing anything substantial.

NH tractors are pretty good. I have a TS135A and just bought a used TS110 last week.

I really like their semi-powershift transmission and the feel of the clutch. Makes a 10 hour day in the tractor seat tolerable.

MY NH dealer told me last week that many of his customers have been holding off or buying older equipment because they don;t want to have to mess with DEF. I don't know anything about DEF (yet) and haven't paid attention to what it's all about.

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the new holland workmaster 75 which is a bit more bare bones the this t4 75. You dont always need more power like everyone says. I have ran my discbine and round balers just fine with my tractor, making both 5x6 bales and 4x5 bales. Put up a bit more than 1200 ton of hay with just this tractor. To me the T4 75 has a bigger fuel tank, shuttle shift and you sit up a bit higher than my workmaster all things that would be nice to have. It is not always how much power you have but what you do with it and how you are as an operator. Most farmers in my area think you cant do anything around here with anything less than 100 pto hp. If you dont need the bigger tractor than all you are doing is burning more fuel and diesel is not cheap.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, sorry for not saying what I'm using it for. I'll be cutting hay with it using a kuhn GMD 600 and baling hay using a JD 458 standard. 
Thanks again,
Bo


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I have pulled a JD458 with my case JX75 which is 62 PTO hp. It WILL do it but not very fast. Plus it seems like its in a constant strain. About 4-4.5 mph is tops in medium thickness hay. Ive also pulled the same baler with a 95 PTO hp Deere, in the same conditions it will pull it at 7-8 mph, and doesn't seem too strained.

From now on I'll err on the side of more hp


----------

